# When Memories Break



## m.blankenship (Nov 11, 2005)

when memories break
along the sidewalks
  & abandoned shacks
the pit of your mind
  the very state of being
becomes completely vulnerable 
to absolutely
  everything
  anymore
  ever

_from The Notebook Diaries available at http://www.lulu.com/funkybeanz_


----------

